
California sues Uber, Lyft over misclassifying drivers as contractors - sizzle
https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-uber-lawsuit-california/california-sues-uber-lyft-over-misclassifying-drivers-as-contractors-idUKKBN22H2KA
======
koolba
The meat of the article is in the second of last paragraph:

> Becerra also referred to Uber’s and Lyft’s push to include its drivers in a
> federal coronavirus relief bill for unemployment benefits. Those benefits
> are generally reserved for workers whose employers pay into the unemployment
> insurance system, which Uber and Lyft do not.

Instacart should be watching this closely as there’s going to be a lot of idle
shoppers who haven’t paid unemployment insurance as the economy opens up and
the populace goes back to in person shopping.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23082901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23082901)

~~~
sizzle
Thanks Dang, my search did not yield this submission!

------
julius_set
And the flagellation of Uber, Lyft continues I wonder if this is the straw
that will eventually break the proverbial camels back and lead to the demise
of ride share apps in the short term

